# Yamaha or Onkyo?



## countdraks

Hi

had a look at Yamaha RX - V1700 and Onkyo TX SR 605.. found both grt...

can some one guide me which one to look at.. completely for home use...

also .. any other suggestion for other products will be welcome

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

Welcome to the Shack!

Both of those are very capable receivers, but the Onkyo is going to have the latest features. The best thing to do will be to decide which features you need most.

What all do you need and how much can you spend for everything?


----------



## jerome

If you're going to compare the new Onkyo to Yamaha then you should compare it to the RX-V1800, not the 1700.

Is there any reason why you do not consider Pioneer, Denon, or any other well known receiver?


----------



## countdraks

thanks for teh update.. 

was having a look at denon 1708...any other in denon??. which pioneer model do you suggest?


----------



## countdraks

hi.. pretty new to the world of hi end systems... looking to spend max $2000 on av receiver and speaker package.. have LCD Sony S Series - KLV-40S200A/B...

what do u suggest for av and speakers?


----------



## jerome

If I were you, I would buy a receiver of the new generation with support for HD sound, HDMI 1.3. They sound much better than the older ones, especially for Yamaha.
You should also try to buy the best you can afford. Look at Audiogon for used speakers and/or receivers. You will be able to save a great deal of money compared to buying everything brand new.

I recommend Yamaha, Onkyo and Pioneer over the other brands. But that's MY recommendation. Yamaha has the best sound if you're mostly interested in movies. Onkyo probably has the best sound for 2-channel music. Pioneer is very good at doing everything 

Sonnie: any recommendation for a $2000 package ?


----------



## tonyvdb

The Onkyo TX SR805 for $800
SVS SBS-01 speaker package including a sub for $1200

This will give you the best bang for buck.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... I would say that is a very good system recommendation there. I have the 805 myself paired with Ascend Acoustics, which is another good speaker system to consider, but a little more expensive.


----------



## jerome

I agree. I have never heard them but read very good reviews both for the receiver and the speakers.

And it's easy to upgrade with another sub when you get the cash :yes:


----------



## countdraks

tks for the input guys....

narrowed down to Onkyo TX-SR705, Denon AVR-3805, Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS 

shud be finalising by next weekend.. but leaning towards Onkyo 

thanks


----------



## Zembonez

I recommend the Denon. Never owned an Onkyo surround unit (understand they are quite good), but my Yamaha experiences were less than satisfactory from a musical point of view. I have a Denon AVR-3806 right now and I love it both sonically and as a surround unit.


----------



## jerome

Well, like for most of the AV equipment, it's all a matter of taste. Many people like the Denon sound, other like the Yamaha/Pioneer sound.
I had the Denon 3806 receiver and liked it but I must admit that the Yamaha sound fits me better now.

In my opinion, the most important is to listen before buying! 
As long as you like what you buy and it fits your taste then you're good! :T


----------



## Zembonez

jerome said:


> Well, like for most of the AV equipment, it's all a matter of taste.


You are absolutely right. My post was simply my opinion of my particular installation.. A lot more goes into the overall sound of a system also. Speakers, cables, interconnects are all a factor. 

Buy something you like and most of all... USE IT!

Jim


----------

